#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  December Member of the Month - Necella

## Nazgul

Twas the month which held Christmas and on RPA,
The staff were celebrating in their usual way.
Time once again when we honour one member
The Member of the Month for the month of December.

A wonderful person you must get to know,
And how much we love her wed all like to show.
And though we cant say much, for her taste in men,
We wont hold it against her well maybe now and then.

As an artist shes brilliant and second to none,
But Im sure you are asking, just what has she done.
Well let me tell you friend, her banners are all the rage,
And theres one right there at the top of the page.

If you havent figured it out, we are honouring Necella,
And despite what I said, were fond of her fella.
She came on over from the old RPA,
Some of you may remember from back in the day.

She has her own shop in the creative section,
And her banners are sweet like some kind of confection.
If you want to see some click the spoiler in my sig,
Her banners and avis I know you will dig.

And while you are in there, you might notice some games,
Many of which have peculiar names.
And though all are good, I have no doubt,
That Necellas Euphoria is worth checking out.

And check out her blog, it really is tops,
She posts amazing pictures, I hope she never stops.
About Necella there is so much to say, 
But I think its about time I call it a day.

So thank you Necella for being on our site,
And know that we will always treat you right.
And to you best wishes, we always will send.
Now everyone congratulate, our dear and valued friend.

----------


## Sapphire

Congratulations Necella! You completely deserve this!!  ::):

----------


## V

Congratz Necalla!

mmm rhymes ....

----------


## Sapphire

Yay props to Naz for that cool short poem story thing! That was effort and talent there!

----------


## Mysteria



----------


## Merry



----------


## Anne Bonny

You totally deserve it, Necella!  Thanks for all that you do for our site!

----------


## Miss Ember

Congratulations Necella, you deserve it ^^.

----------


## CALYPSO

Oh my GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD. I'm like so so happy right now!  :*woot*:  This is great news to see before I leave to work  :^_^: 

Thank you so much! And Nazgul your poem is amazing! 

eeeee! I love you all  :luv:

----------


## Vampirequeen

Congrats!!  You rock!!

----------


## AngelicAsylum

Woo! I knew it'd come sooner or later! Congrats bitch!

----------


## Yoruyonaka

Congrats Necella~~  :;):

----------


## Fira Fidelity

Ho'omaika'i 'Ana!!

----------


## Bia

Sorry I'm late!
To congratulate!

----------


## Kaiosuke

Congrats Zelda/Necella. You definetly deserve this. I only wish I could have been a part of your fantastic roleplay.

Naz, what a fantastic poem. It must have taken you forever to do.

----------


## Wattz

Whaaaa, congratulations, Neccy! How exciting!  :=D: 

And shit, you got yourself a sweet-ass rhyme!  :XD:  How beast is that?

----------


## CALYPSO

I just...want to hug you all  :-hurr-:

----------


## Merry

not if we hug you first!

----------


## Merry



----------


## ILYTH

Well done Neccy, can not think of anyone anywhere near as deserving. Congrats you brilliant lady

----------


## Alice

Neccy, you are awesome. It's a well-deserved prize - congrats again!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Mosaic

Congratz babe.  You know you deserve it with all the stuff you do for the members and everyone.  Amazing banners, an amazing RP, and amazing blogs.  You do it all and then some!

----------


## Merry

Our feet are dancin all around 
Cause Necella is so renowned 
She's the choice for member of the month in December
Hope the joy doesn't push her to a bender?

----------


## CALYPSO

Thank you hun  :luv:  
Merry, I wish I can rhyme back, but that poem was also sweet  :^_^:  Thank you!


My face

----------


## mcstringer

Congrats Necella. Rock on for eva.

----------


## Mary Sue

Weeeeee! Congrats, Neccy!

Rock on with yo' bad self!

----------


## Merry

I'm still Celebrating this amazing feat 
Congrat's to Necella on this special treat  :luv:

----------


## GraftRaven

Seems I'm late to the party, but congrats Necella, you deserve it!

----------


## CALYPSO

You are never late to the party! Thank you  :X3:

----------


## Shin.Aether

-Head tilt- Congratulations to you. 

-Hands her popcorn all late like-

----------


## Merry



----------


## V



----------


## Merry



----------


## V



----------


## CALYPSO

Aww, how pretty!  :*wub*:  

Thank you everyone!  :luv:

----------


## V

More?

----------


## Merry



----------


## V



----------


## Merry



----------


## V



----------


## CALYPSO

goodness! I'm so overwhelmed with this love  ::XD::

----------


## Nazgul

A ha!.  You truly earned this.

----------


## Merry



----------

